# Toasted.



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I have just had the best season of my life as far as cycling is concerned. Watts up and weight down! The problem started after a day in the mountains last week. Lots of 8 to 18 % grades kicked my butt over a 100 mile ride. I took off the bike the next day to recover and when I got back on the bike my average speed is down 5 mph on my normal training route. My max power is down from 1400+ to 1000 watts. I have spent the last four days off the bike or doing recovery rides but still know power and my heart rate is down. Overtrained I think. :idea: 
Should I call the season over, take a week or two off and start base miles or can I save some of my form for cross? Whats the best way to do so?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Homebrew, one day shouldn't make or break your decision whether or not to race cross. It's likely that you aren't recovered, but unless you are chronically over-trained (or under-recovered), you should be feeling strong again soon.

Here are some questions to ask yourself when deciding to race cross:

How many years have you been racing? Did you meet your season objectives?

Would this be your first season of cross?

What is your motivation to race cross?

Would you approach the season as fall training or would you plan to be competitive?

When do you plan to begin road racing again for the 2008 season?

If you're not feeling fresh now, would you consider taking a short break and then racing a partial cross season?

How long has it been since you've had a break from racing and training?

Have you felt angry, depressed, sad, lethargic?

As you end your 2007 road race season, it's a great time to examine your strengths and weaknesses. In doing this, you should also determine where your training/racing priorities will be for 2008. Would racing cross be in alignmnent with meeting those goals/priorities?


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for you reply velogirl,
I have been on form for the last month and pushing it way to hard with to little recovery. My milage has been way up as well. My intention for cross was mostly training as I have not competed in cross for some years. Went for a very short recovery ride yesterday and my quads felt heavy and I felt zero energy. The 08 season is my prime goal so I have decided to take a break and then start on my base. Thanks for your useful questions, they helped me set my priorities.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Continue your rest week. Don't let your HR get above ~68% of your LT HR or ~63% of your max HR.

See if, in 3-4 more days, you are feeling better. Make sure you are mentally motivated to continue riding hard. Warm up, try a 5 min effort to flush the system and get used to suffering, and then try a 20min TT or so. Feel strong? Continue your training. Feel weak or can't finish? Continue resting a little longer and skip the cross season/intensity rides.

Good luck and report how it goes. Overtraining is nothing to take lightly.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

sure thing, homebrew! I'm taking my first season "off" cross in six years. my heart just wasn't there and my body needed a break from the intensity. it feels strange not to be racing, but I know I made the right decision and my road season will be better in 2008 because of it.

Lorri


----------

